# Rough Justice



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tonight I was in a taxi and we were sitting in traffic at the zoo when a very nice car pulled up along side us, there was a women driving with a toddler sitting on her knee, the taxi driver said to me... look that will be a big problem she must be crazy and unfortunately she overhead got out of her car and pushed her head into the taxi and started slapping the driver, just then a policeman came over and asked what was going on,, the woman pulled out i.d showed to him and got back in her car and drove off the police "fined" the taxi driver 100LE...


Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tonight I was in a taxi and we were sitting in traffic at the zoo when a very nice car pulled up along side us, there was a women driving with a toddler sitting on her knee, the taxi driver said to me... look that will be a big problem she must be crazy and unfortunately she overhead got out of her car and pushed her head into the taxi and started slapping the driver, just then a policeman came over and asked what was going on,, the woman pulled out i.d showed to him and got back in her car and drove off the police "fined" the taxi driver 100LE...
> 
> 
> Maiden


yep - I had MY driving criticised today because I drove thro some water too fast and splashed his car !!! the guy then CUT me up, blocked me, got out his car and proceeded to tell me off. Is this a record in Egypt? Priceless :boxing:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Last week someone blocked the right turn for a taxi, the taxi "touched" his car very soft. The guy went out of his car and started arguing with the taxi driver. He got in his car and drove half a meter. The taxi could pass, but had to wait for the traffic on the main road. The guy went again out of his car, very aggressive, opened his trunk and took a baseball bat out! Luckily the taxi was away!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My rough justice was for the poor taxi driver... he was not in the wrong but because of who he isn't he had to give the police man 100 LE in order not to be arrested.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

"Welcome in Egypt"


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tonight I was in a taxi and we were sitting in traffic at the zoo when a very nice car pulled up along side us, there was a women driving with a toddler sitting on her knee, the taxi driver said to me... look that will be a big problem she must be crazy and unfortunately she overhead got out of her car and pushed her head into the taxi and started slapping the driver, just then a policeman came over and asked what was going on,, the woman pulled out i.d showed to him and got back in her car and drove off the police "fined" the taxi driver 100LE...
> 
> 
> Maiden


Oh, taxi drivers really have it bad. Yup, that's how justice works here. Pure corruption everywhere you look.

It must have been a woman with a shiny ID. What an Idiot. She should have listened to the taxi driver and protect the life of her baby. 

Welcome to Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Oh, taxi drivers really have it bad. Yup, that's how justice works here. Pure corruption everywhere you look.
> 
> It must have been a woman with a shiny ID. What an Idiot. She should have listened to the taxi driver and protect the life of her baby.
> 
> Welcome to Egypt.




It was rather embarrassing as my taxi fare should have been about 21LE but as I gave him 100 and walked away he shouted that I have a white heart. I did feel sorry for the man there is no one who treats Egyptians worse than their fellow Egyptian.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was rather embarrassing as my taxi fare should have been about 21LE but as I gave him 100 and walked away he shouted that I have a white heart. I did feel sorry for the man there is *no one who treats Egyptians worse than their fellow Egyptian.*


:clap2::clap2:

I was gonna post a comment in this thread, but I refrained, but what you've just said says it all actually, so, WELL SAID!! :clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahlan bik fi Misr Marhaba


----------

